# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रायड फोन के लिए 15 बेहतरीन फेसबुक एप टिप्स

## Teach Guru

हम में से कई लोग रोज फेसबुक का यूज करते हैं, दोस्तों से कनेक्ट रहने का ये सबसे अच्छा तरीका है। दिन हो या रात फेसबुक में कोई न कोई दोस्त आपको मिल ही जाएगा। डेस्कटॉप में फेसबुक यूज़ करने के मुकाबले मोबाइल में फेसबुक यूज करना थोड़ा मुश्किल होता है।

खासकर इसकी सेटिंग और दूसरे फीचर डेस्कटॉप में थोड़े अलग होते हैं वहीं मोबाइल में इनकी पोजीशन बदल जाती है। मैं आपको आज मोबाइल में फेसबुक यूज करने की कुछ सिंपल टिप्स बताउंगा जो आपके काफी काम आएंगी।

----------


## Teach Guru

मैसेज नोटिफिकेशन म्यूट करें 

Facebook App ओपेन करें > Messages में जाएं, अब जिस फ्रेंड को ब्लॉक करना है उसे ब्लॉक करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

मैसेज लोकेशन ऑफ करें 

फेसबुक ऐप को ओपेन करें, इसके बाद मीनू ऑप्शन में जाए और सेटिंग पर क्लिक करें। 
सेटिंग में जाने के बाद मेसेंजर लोकेशन में जाए और लोकेशन सर्विस को अनचेक कर दें।

----------


## Teach Guru

नोटिफिकेशन इंटरवल रिफ्रेश करें 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें, अब अपनी डिवाइस के मीनू में जाए, सेटिंग में जाए। 
अब रिफ्रेशन इंटरवल ऑप्शन में जाने के बाद आप जो भी इंटरनल सलेक्ट करना चाहते हैं सलेक्ट करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

नोटिफिकेशन डिसेबल करें 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें > मीनू में जाएं, सेटिग ऑप्शन सलेक्ट करें और नोटिफिकेशन ऑप्शन में से टिक मार्क हटा लें।

----------


## Teach Guru

2 स्टेप नोटिफिकेशन ऑप्शन इनेबल करें

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें > इसके बाद राइट साइड में दिए गए आइकॉन पर क्लिक करें और उसे ओपेन करें। 
अब सिक्योरिटी ऑप्शन में जाए और लॉगइन एप्रूवल ऑप्शन को ऑन कर दें। 
अब सेटअप में जाए और अपना फोन नंबर डालकर आगे की प्रक्रिया करें। 
आपके फोन में एक कंर्फमेशन मैसेज आएगा। उस मैसेज कोड को बॉक्स में डालें और कंर्फम करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

कोड जनरेटर से कोड जनरेट करें 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें > नैविकॉन पर क्लिक करें और कोर्ड जनरेट करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

फ्री कॉल करें 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें > मैसेंजर आइकॉन पर क्लिक करे।
इसके बाद किसी भी दोस्त के कॉन्टेक्ट पर क्लिक करके ऊपर दिए गए कॉल ऑप्शन पर क्लिक करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

ग्रुप मैसेज कैसे करें 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें > मैसेज आइकॉन पर क्लिक करें ग्रुप आईकॉन पर क्लिक करें,
अब जिस फ्रेंड को आप इंनवाइट भेजना चाहते हैं उसे ग्रुप में इनवाइट कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

फ्रेंड को मैसेज में पिन करें 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें अब एडिट ऑप्शन में जाकर प्लस साइन पर क्लिक करें,
और अपने दोस्त को फेवरेट लिस्ट में ऐड करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

वीडियो ऑटोप्ले ऑप्शन 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें > डिवाइस की मैनू बटन में जाए और सेटिंग ऑप्शन चुनें, 
अब सेटिंग में वीडियो ऑटोप्ले ऑप्शन पर जाकर ऑन ऑप्शन चुन सकते हैं।

----------


## Teach Guru

फेसबुक कमेंट 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें, कमेंट सेकशन में जाए जिसे आप कॉपी करना चाहते हैं। 
अब उसमें टैब करके थोड़ा रुके जब कमेंट सलेक्ट हो जाए तो मीनू में जाकर कॉपी कमेंट करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

ऑर्गेनाइज यौर फेवरेट 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें > नैविकॉन आईकॉन पर क्लिक करें अब एडिट फेवरेट टैब में जाकर लिस्ट में दिए गए फीचर सलेक्ट करें उसे अपनी फेवरेट लिस्ट में ऐड करें और लास्ट में फिनिश एडीटिंग ऑप्शन में जाकर स्टॉप एडीटिंग सलेक्ट करें।

----------


## Krishna

वाह .... उत्तम सूत्र है गुरु जी

----------


## Teach Guru

फोटो एडिट करें 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपन करें > फोटो ऑप्शन में जाएं अब जो भी फोटो अपलोड करना चाहते हैं,
उसे सलेक्ट करें इसके बाद आपकी फोटो बड़ी साइज में ओपन होने लगेगी।

----------


## Teach Guru

टैग पोस्ट रिव्यू करें 

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें > 
नेविकॉन आइकॉन पर क्लिक करें। एकाउंट सेटिंग में जाए > 
टाइमलाइन और टैगिंग में जाए इसके बाद रिव्यू पोस्ट पर क्लिक करें और अपने दोस्तों को टैग करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

फोर्स लागआउट करें

फेसबुक ऐप ओपेन करें इसके बाद एकाउंट सेटिंग में जाएं। 
सिक्योरिटी ऑप्शन सलेक्ट करें इसके बाद एकटिव सेक्शन में जाकर एक्स बटन में क्लिक करें और फोर्स लागआउट करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

> वाह .... उत्तम सूत्र है गुरु जी


सुत्रागमन के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------

